

BornYet: Notify friends when your baby arrives - iansinke
https://www.bornyet.com/

======
dTal
1) If your friends want to know the _moment_ your baby is born, they need a
life - you'll be gibbering about it from the rooftops soon enough anyway.

2) In the unlikely event that masses of your friends really are interested in
up-to-the-minute baby updates (gah), what's the added value over a mailing
list?

------
pdevr
Old idea, nice execution. The design is refreshingly different. You may want
to show the price(s) (if any) before signing up.

------
Diamons
You should upsell customers on things like cards, clothing, etc.

~~~
nmcfarl
I actually think this should be the funding source. This is basically what
Facebook is for as my very pregnant wife said as soon as she saw the site. But
she was still pretty enthusiastic till she saw the 10$ cost. "Facebook it is!"

~~~
Kudzu_Bob
Then the price should be fifty dollars. Make it about status.

~~~
nmcfarl
This might work, but the people getting the message need that value
communicated. Cute dinosaur emails do not say 'I'm throwing money around'. The
site would need a complete redo.

On the other hand the cute dinosaurs are very appealing right now. And this
service is likely really cheap to run, and collects the names and emails of
people, new parents, who will be purchasing lot of stuff right now... That's
valuable and I think that's the revenue stream I'd go after.

